# Donkey Ear shooting board



## tomthumbtom8 (2 Oct 2019)

Morning all 
I'm making some boxes with Burl Oak and decided to cut miters and insert a hardwood key (3) but I need to make a shooting board.

The image below is the design I've decided to go with BUT I'm open to other designs 







So please help me decide what is the best way forward

Thank you for your time


----------



## LancsRick (2 Oct 2019)

I wouldn't go that route - you're going to have to hold the workpiece up against gravity in that orientation.


----------



## MusicMan (2 Oct 2019)

I agree with LancsRick. You may be interested in the one I made, which has proved very successful:

long-mitre-shooting-jig-t102588.html?hilit=mitre


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (2 Oct 2019)

Yes I like Mike Pekovich Miter Jig (video 8.9) of his Video 

Kiss


----------



## woodbloke66 (2 Oct 2019)

I made one recently, detailed on this thread which works superbly. It's based on one made by Mitch Peacock on his UToob channel and is an enhancement of the original Robert Wearing design - Rob


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (8 Oct 2019)

Well just a small up date

hope I'm not making a pig's ear 
some photo's of today's progress, in no particular order 

















decided to cut a extra rebate below the 90 deg cut as I was left with a 2mm flat bottom.

top rail to start tomorrow or Thursday first time posting images I hope it works


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (9 Oct 2019)

I designed this one over a decade ago ...






It is adjusted for square via the fence at the end, plus it has adjustable feet, which enables it to be fine tuned to perfection ...


























Article: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/Furniture/ ... Board.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

